# Paint tool SAI Only 725mb reserved memory, while having 16gb installed :/



## Nyhmps (Apr 12, 2013)

*Hi there *,
_First of all, I did not know where to put this, so I placed it here in bits and bytes, move it if needed
_
I've recently been using Paint tool SAI cause it was recommended to me, but there was something odd.
The program said I only had 725mb reserved memory :/ . I know its a 32bit program, but then it should go up to 4gb ??? (Having 16gb of 1800mhz RAM installed)
*I've put a picture with the problem below!*

I'll list my system specs here below (Its all custom build)
Intel Core I7 3820 4,0Ghz
Nvidia (Gainward) GTX 660 TI 2GB OC
16gb CORSAIR 1800MHZ RAM (2x 8GB)
256GB SSD + 1TB Hard Drive
Windows 7 Home Prenium (OEM 64Bit)

*I hope someone knows a solution for this* 





~Nyhmps


----------



## Taralack (Apr 12, 2013)

If you go to options, you can increase the RAM allocation for SAI.


----------



## kayfox (Apr 12, 2013)

Also note, its 4GB minus mapped libraries and reserved memory.  So most 32bit programs cap out at 3GB.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 12, 2013)

Looking at it myself, I'm seeing the same thing. However, I don't believe that's a "x out of y" counter.

The program correctly detects that 4GB of RAM is available in the Options window, and loading up the maximum canvas size I can manage (8191 x 4080), it gives me "Memory load: 22% (627MB used / 784MB reserved)". Given that the percentage is nowhere near what it should be if 784MB were actually the limit that SAI would use, I can only conclude that it means that it has reserved 784MB of virtual memory for other tasks (preloading brushes, functions, undo space, etc), while it is actively using 627MB for the document itself.

As I use the program, the amount of "reserved" memory changes - A few brushstrokes pushed it up to 790MB, then 795MB, 800, 845... So in other words, you're not experiencing any problem other than a silly user interface that probably makes perfect sense to the Japanese developers who wrote the program in 2008.

I always did hate SAI's interface.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 13, 2013)

Which version of Sai are you using? There have been updates.








Oh sweet, they have an option to assign the duo switch in program. Ctrl+Alt would jam the program which is also the shortcut to do on the fly brush sizing.


----------



## Nyhmps (Apr 26, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Which version of Sai are you using? There have been updates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still on 1.1


----------



## Runefox (Apr 26, 2013)

Again, it's a non-issue. It's not a total. Read my post.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 26, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Which version of Sai are you using? There have been updates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm what's actually different in 1.2?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 27, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> Hmm what's actually different in 1.2?



Well the most notable change was making the windows actually work with the GUI. Before when had put the panels in float mode they were more of W7 windows. http://www.systemax.jp/ja/sai/devdept.html is the update history on other changes, but you may need to run that through a translator and read carefully since the translation is a a bit of Engrish.


----------

